# future maman



## buketturk

Bonsoir,

İci, il s'écrit "Les futures mamans […]" avec cet explication [qui] veut dire […] "enceinte". Est-ce que c'est vrai qu'on peut utiliser le mot "futur" pour dire "enceinte"?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas _futur_ qui veut dire _enceinte_ ; c'est _future maman_.  En effet, une femme enceinte deviendra maman après avoir accouché. C'est donc une _future maman_.


----------



## buketturk

Alors si on dit "future maman-vierge" ça veut dire "une maman qui est enceinte et vierge *en même temps*" […] ou bien "une femme vierge qui va avoir un enfant (mais on ne sait pas quand) […]?


----------



## Locape

Tu veux parler de la Vierge Marie ?? Parce que je te signale qu'il est impossible d'être vierge tout en étant enceinte, j'espère que je ne t'apprends rien...  'Future maman-vierge' ne veut rien dire pour moi (et l'anglais n'est pas autorisé sur ce forum de Français Seulement, comme son nom l'indique).


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous expliquer plus en détail ce que vous voulez dire ? De prime abord, le concept de "maman qui est enceinte et vierge en même temps" semble assez contradictoire.

On ne dirait en tout cas pas "future maman vierge" en français. On pourrait éventuellement parler d'une "femme vierge qui compte / souhaite avoir des enfants". Mais si la femme est déjà enceinte, à moins qu'on parle de la Vierge Marie, elle ne peut selon moi plus être vierge.


----------



## buketturk

Ça doit former une contradiction en fait.  Il y a une femme qui est enceinte mais qui affirme qu'elle n'a pas eu une relation sexuelle. Alors l'écrivain parle à propos d'elle en disant "_future maman-vierge_". Alors ici je vois deux possibilités:
1. une maman qui est _enceinte _et _vierge _en même temps (Ouais, comme Vierge Marie )
2. une femme vierge qui va avoir un enfant / qui va devenir une mère (mais on ne sait pas quand)

Car j'ai lu que "future maman" veut dire "une femme enceinte" aussi. Et cela m'a rendue confus.


----------



## Locape

Tu veux dire qu'un écrivain français parle d'une "future maman-vierge" dans un de ses livres ? Ou est-ce que c'est une traduction ? Parce que ça sonne vraiment étrange en français. Si c'est une femme enceinte, on sait quand elle va devenir mère (au maximum dans 9 mois ! ), donc pour moi ça ne peut être que le 1), une femme qui est enceinte mais qui prétend être toujours vierge.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

StefKE said:


> De prime abord, le concept de "maman qui est enceinte et vierge en même temps" semble assez contradictoire.





buketturk said:


> Il y a une femme qui est enceinte mais qui affirme qu'elle n'a pas eu une relation sexuelle.


C'est assez fréquent, et ça s'appelle le déni de grossesse. Tout le reste relève de la fiction.



StefKE said:


> On ne dirait en tout cas pas "future maman vierge" en français.


On dira : « une demoiselle qui souhaite avoir un jour des enfants » . Je préfère réserver le terme « future maman » aux femmes dont la grossesse est effective (visible ou pas), et non aux femmes (vierges ou non) qui souhaite avoir un jour une progéniture.
Hélas, je ne connais pas de terme simple désignant la femme qui souhaite avoir (un jour) des enfants : il faut avoir recours à des périphrases.


----------



## buketturk

Locape said:


> Tu veux dire qu'un écrivain français parle d'une "future maman-vierge" dans un de ses livres ? Ou est-ce que c'est une traduction ? Parce que ça sonne vraiment étrange en français. Si c'est une femme enceinte, on sait quand elle va devenir mère (au maximum dans 9 mois ! ), donc pour moi ça ne peut être que le 1), une femme qui est enceinte mais qui prétend être toujours vierge.


C'est pas une traduction. La femme ment. C'est ça le problème.  Elle veut se montrer "innocente" car elle vit dans un trop petit village et elle veut pas qu'on cancane a propos d'elle, en fait. C'est pourquoi elle dit "Je suis enceinte mais j'ai pas eu une relation sexuelle avec lui, je sais pas comment ça m'est arrivée." Peut-être c'est plus claire comme ça. 



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est assez fréquent, et ça s'appelle le déni de grossesse. Tout le reste relève de la fiction.
> 
> 
> On dira : « une demoiselle qui souhaite avoir un jour des enfants » . Je préfère réserver le terme « future maman » aux femmes dont la grossesse est effective (visible ou pas), et non aux femmes (vierges ou non) qui souhaite avoir un jour une progéniture.
> Hélas, je ne connais pas de terme simple désignant la femme qui souhaite avoir (un jour) des enfants : il faut avoir recours à des périphrases.


Comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, voici le truc : il y a une femme, elle a des rapports sexuels avec quelqu'un et elle tombe enceinte. Mais parce qu'elle vit dans un tout petit village et ne veut pas que les villageois bavardent à son sujet, elle dit « Je n'ai pas eu de relations sexuelles. Je ne sais pas comment je suis tombée enceinte. » Et l'auteur se réfère également à la femme comme « future maman-vierge ». Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que la femme est une « une maman qui est _enceinte _et _vierge _en même temps » ou une « une femme _vierge _qui va avoir un enfant / qui va devenir une mère (mais on ne sait pas quand, mais _au futur_) ». Car « future maman » ça veut dire « une femme enceinte » mais aussi « une future maman » (qui va devenir...)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Détaillons les situations.

Il y a une femme qui est enceinte après avoir eu des rapportas sexuels, mais qui souhaite cacher cette grossesse ou, du moins, ses relations sexuelles : c'est une future maman - car elle est enceinte - qui, pour des raisons sociales ou morales, nie avoir eu des relations. Ce n'est pas un déni, c'est une réaction de défense.

Il y a une demoiselle, vierge, qui souhaite avoir un jour des enfants et qui sait qu'elle aura pour cela des rapports sexuels, mais pas maintenant. Je ne l'appelle pas _future maman _car, tant qu'elle n'est pas enceinte, on n'est pas sûr qu'elle sera mère un jour.

Il y a enfin la femme qui est enceinte (parce qu'elle a eu des relations sexuelles), elle est donc _future maman_, mais qui prétend - et qui croit fermement - ne  pas avoir eu de rapports sexuels. Elle n'est pas vierge mais prétend l'être : c'est un déni. Je ne vois pas de terme spécialisé pour désigner cette personne, à part psychiquement *déséquilibrée* (terme neutre) ou *illuminée* (terme péjoratif).

Et pour répondre à ta question :
- oui, _future maman = femme enceinte_,
- je ne connais pas de terme simple qui désigne une femme qui aura des enfants « un  jour », sans précision.


----------



## buketturk

En fait, la situation correspond au premier et au troisième. C'est comme suit : On ne sait pas clairement (dans le texte) si la femme a eu une relation sexuelle ou non, mais la femme déclare qu'elle est enceinte. Peut-être que la raison pour laquelle la femme a déclaré qu'elle n'avait pas eu une telle relation est qu'elle est une femme très naïve. Parce qu'elle fait la même déclaration au tribunal aussi. Ce sujet n'est pas beaucoup évoqué dans le livre. La seule chose connue est que la femme a vécu quelque chose de « similaire » à des rapports sexuels, qu'elle est tombée enceinte à la suite, mais affirme qu'elle n'a pas eu de relation sexuelle.

L'auteur dit ici « future maman-vierge ». C'est en fait déroutant, car le mot « futur » signifie à la fois « _enceinte _» et « _avenir _». Je ne sais pas quel mot choisir : soit "future (avenir) vierge-mère" soit "enceinte-vierge mère".

En fait, future maman = femme enceinte ( = et bien sûr qui n'est pas vierge). Mais je dois choisir le bon mot entre «future» et «enceinte».


----------



## SergueiL

buketturk said:


> L'auteur dit ici « future maman-vierge ». C'est en fait déroutant, car le mot « futur » signifie à la fois « _enceinte _» et « _avenir _».


L’adjectif « future » qualifie « maman-vierge » (pas l’un ou l’autre mais l’ensemble) : l’auteur parle du concept de « femme qui va accoucher tout en se prétendant (ou en étant) vierge », je ne vois pas où est le problème de compréhension. Il aurait pu dire aussi : une future Vierge Marie. 


buketturk said:


> Je ne sais pas quel mot choisir : soit "futur (avenir) vierge-mère" soit "enceinte-vierge mère".


Seul "futur vierge-mère" convient.

La psychologie de cette femme ne me semble pas non plus incompréhensible, je ne vois guère plus qu’un manque de maturité doublé d’une réaction de panique face à la pression sociale. D’après ce qu’en dit buketturk, elle ne paraît pas être dans le délire.

Ajoutons que techniquement une femme peut tomber enceinte tout en restant vierge (si on prend vierge dans le sens : dont l’hymen est intact) : un contact sans pénétration. C’est peut-être son cas et elle ne considère pas ce contact comme un acte sexuel.


----------



## Stéphane89

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est assez fréquent, et ça s'appelle le déni de grossesse. Tout le reste relève de la fiction.


Désolé, mais non. Le déni de grossesse, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose que de nier avoir eu des relations sexuelles ou de se dire vierge alors qu'on est enceinte.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> On dira : « une demoiselle qui souhaite avoir un jour des enfants » .


Je ne dirais certainement jamais cela. Le mot _demoiselle_ me paraît franchement vieillot, mais j'admets que c'est un point de vue personnel.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je préfère réserver le terme « future maman » aux femmes dont la grossesse est effective (visible ou pas), et non aux femmes (vierges ou non) qui souhaite avoir un jour une progéniture.


Là, nous sommes d'accord !


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> L’adjectif « future » qualifie « maman-vierge » (pas l’un ou l’autre mais l’ensemble)


Je ne sais pas trop. Pour ma part je comprends plutôt _future maman, mais restée vierge_, parce que si elle est vierge (ou se prétend telle), elle l'est déjà et l'a toujours été ; ce n'est pas futur. D'un autre côté, elle n'est pas encore « maman-vierge », si tant est que ce mot et ce concept existent vraiment… Bref, il y a plusieurs interprétations possibles à mon avis.


----------



## SergueiL

C'est principalement le trait d'union entre maman et vierge qui m'a fait écrire cela.


----------



## EdenMartin

> Alors si on dit "future maman-vierge" ça veut dire une maman qui est enceinte et vierge *en même temps*"


Sans autre contexte, la réponse est oui.
Le trait d'union entre "maman" et "vierge" soulignera la contradiction logique, appuyant sur l'ironie ou le sarcasme selon le contexte. Le même trait d'union signifierait l'union mystérieuse des deux termes, dans un contexte religieux ou magique.


----------



## Maître Capello

buketturk said:


> Alors si on dit "future maman-vierge" ça veut dire "une maman qui est enceinte et vierge *en même temps*"


Attention, ce n'est *pas encore* une maman ; c'est pour l'instant seulement une *future* maman. Une « maman (qui est) enceinte » signifierait qu'elle a déjà des enfants et que ce n'est pas sa première grossesse.


----------



## mlotpot

buketturk, pouvez-vous indiquer dans quelle œuvre vous avez trouvé cette expression ? L'usage du trait d'union ici est vraiment bizarre. A priori on pourrait s'en passer et écrire simplement "une future maman vierge", voire "une vierge enceinte".

(Cela me rappelle une scène d'anthologie du film _La Vie est un long fleuve tranquille_).


----------



## buketturk

Voila, c'est le roman d'Istrati. Je vérifie la traduction du livre du français vers le turc. Un traducteur a écrit respectivement « future » + « mère » + « vierge » pour l'expression « future mère-vierge ». Mais un autre traducteur a écrit « enceinte » + « mère » + « vierge ». En fait, c'est exactement le problème. (Car le mot « future » signifie à la fois « _enceinte _» et « _avenir / future _»)


----------



## Maître Capello

buketturk said:


> Un traducteur a écrit respectivement « futur » + « mère » + « vierge » pour l'expression « future mère-vierge ».






buketturk said:


> Mais un autre traducteur a écrit "enceinte" + "mère" + "vierge".


 Comme déjà dit, ce n'est pas encore une « mère ». Il n'est donc pas correct de dire que ce serait une « mère enceinte » (vierge ou non).

Au risque de répéter ce que nous avons déjà dit : _future mère_ = femme enceinte.

C'est à vous de choisir ce qu'il y a de plus naturel dans votre langue parmi :

future mère + vierge
femme enceinte + vierge
future + mère-vierge


----------



## buketturk

Je comprends cela. Mais la femme est en fait enceinte + vierge. Elle n'est pas encore une mère. Est-ce que c'est impossible de lui appeler comme "prochain mère-vierge" comme "prochain candidat, prochain roi" etc. ? (En fait, d'un côté, j'ai l'impression qu'on dit la même chose si je comprends bien. Je pense que c'est ce qui a du sens.)

(Car la deuxième solution sera : enceinte mère-vierge. Et comme vous ditez, elle n'est pas encore une mère.)


----------



## mlotpot

On pourrait, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on le ferait. De quelle langue à quelle langue cherchez vous à traduire ? Pouvez-vous citer le contexte complet ou donner la référence de l'œuvre ? On a l'impression que vous cherchez à traduire du français au français.


----------



## buketturk

J'ai partagé la partie pertinente ci-dessus. Je vérifie la traduction du texte du français vers le turc.


----------



## buketturk

Maître Capello said:


> future + mère-vierge


İci le "futur" n'est pas "enceinte" mais "prochain", n'est-ce pas? Si oui, c'est ça que je veux écrire.


----------



## mlotpot

Je suis désolé mais dans tous vos posts je ne trouve pas une seule phrase complète contenant l'expression. Cela aiderait beaucoup les participants à ce fil de lire une phrase complète, voire un paragraphe complet. C'est cela que je vous demande quand je parle de contexte.

"Futur" ne veut jamais dire "enceinte". C'est la locution "future maman" qui est synonyme de "femme enceinte". cf. #2. Le sens de l'adjectif "futur" est assez proche d'un des sens de l'adjectif "prochain", effectivement.


----------



## buketturk

[…] En fait l'écrivain a écrit seulement "future mère-vierge". Mais ouais, je corrigerai ça par "prochain" mais pas par "enceinte".

+ comme vous voyez, ça pouvait se comprendre comme (future + mère) + (mère-vierge) [ou bien mère (future + vierge) qui fait "future mère + mère vierge"] car le mot "future" vient juste avant le mot "mère". Mais je crois que le trait d'union evite cette confusion.


----------



## Locape

Je trouve au contraire, au risque de compliquer un peu les choses, que le trait d'union ajoute à la confusion, car une 'mère-vierge' n'existe pas en français. En fait on pourrait d'ailleurs écrire 'future-mère/maman' avec un trait d'union, car les deux termes sont liés. N'y a-t-il pas un terme en turc (en 1 ou 2 mots) qui veut dire 'une femme qui va devenir mère', en plus de 'enceinte' ?
Sinon pour moi, c'est 'future-mère + vierge', donc 'enceinte + vierge', le trait d'union entre _mère_ et _vierge_, comme dit par d'autres, souligne la contradiction entre les 2 termes.
Apparemment, le terme 'future maman' n'existe pas en turc, sinon tu n'aurait pas posé cette question, mais pour moi le mot 'futur' n'a pas le sens d'avenir, c'est-à-dire devenir mère dans un avenir plus ou moins proche, je pense que c'est cela qui te posait problème. L'un des traducteurs ne semblait pas bien comprendre le terme 'futur' en français, qui veut dire en effet ici 'prochain' et non 'avenir'.
Donc, il suffit juste de lier avec un trait d'union deux mots qui semblent opposés, 'enceinte + vierge'.


----------



## buketturk

Si, en turc il y a un mot qui veut dire "*prochain*" comme "prochain roi" etc. Mais il y en a un autre mot qui veut dire "*enceinte*". Et un autre mot qui veut dire "*vierge*". Le problem ce que le mot "future" veut dire "enceinte" quand on l'attache au mot "mère / maman". Alors, l'expression devient de "*prochain mère-vierge*" (ou bien *future mère-vierge*) à "*enceinte mère-vierge*" (ou bien *mère vierge enceinte*) (J'avais ajouté les mots turcs pour que vous puissiez comprendre la différence entre ces mots en utilisant le dictionnaire mais ma réponse a été supprimée.)


----------



## Locape

Oui, mais étant donné que je ne parle pas un mot de turc, je ne pense pas que cela m'aurait beaucoup aidé !  Je me dis que le terme français 'future mère' t'induit en erreur, on peut le traduire en turc par 'prochaine mère' ou par 'enceinte' puisque ça veut dire la même chose, mais il n'est pas utile de traduire le mot 'mère' à part comme dans 'enceinte mère-vierge' ou 'mère vierge enceinte'. Le mot 'mère' ici n'est pas seul, il fait partie du terme 'future-mère' qu'on pourrait écrire en un seul mot, le fait qu'on l'écrive en deux mots en français peut te tromper et faire penser qu'on doit traduire 'mère' à part. Donc, d'après ce que tu me dis des termes turcs (et au risque de me répéter), on a le choix entre 'prochaine mère-vierge' ou 'enceinte-vierge', rien d'autre.


----------



## buketturk

D'accord, je vous comprends très bien.  Mais ma question était en fait : le mot « futur » ici fait-il référence au mot « futur » ou au mot « enceinte » (comme il est combiné avec le mot « mère ») ? Alors, s'agit-il réellement d'une « future mère vierge » ou d'une « mère vierge enceinte » ? Les mots mère et vierge sont corrects. Je n'ai plus qu'à choisir entre les mots "futur" et "enceinte". Parce que les deux traducteurs ont traduit cette "expression" en trois mots, en restant fidèle à l'original, comme en français.

En résumé, le sens est fixe et le même dans les deux. Mais je dois choisir entre ces deux mots. (futur et enceinte)


----------



## Locape

Non, on ne se comprend décidément pas ! On ne peut pas séparer le mot 'futur' de 'mère', il faudrait l'écrire (future mère) + (vierge), ou alors (enceinte) + (vierge). La jeune femme n'est pas encore mère, donc il ne faut pas utiliser ce mot seul. Ici 'futur' veut dire 'prochain', donc 'prochaine-mère vierge' ou 'enceinte vierge'. Le mot 'mère' n'est pas correct ici s'il n'y a pas 'prochain' qui lui est accolé. Les deux traducteurs se sont trompés, ce ne sont pas trois termes ici, mais deux, le terme 'future mère' est en fait un seul terme qui veut dire 'enceinte', on ne peut pas les traduire mot à mot.
C'est comme si on traduisait le mot 'high school' en anglais par 'haute école' et non 'lycée', sous prétexte qu'il est composé de deux mots, alors qu'il n'exprime qu'un seul terme, cela n'a pas de sens de le traduire mot à mot.


----------



## buketturk

En fait, le sujet ne se traduit pas exactement en fonction du nombre de mots, mais je ne peux pas l'expliquer davantage car je ne suis pas autorisée à donner des exemples dans d'autres langues, y compris l'anglais. Cependant, merci encore pour votre aide. 



Locape said:


> La jeune femme n'est pas encore mère


Et c'était exactement pourquoi je voulais dire vierge mère du "futur".


----------



## mlotpot

buketturk said:


> Le problem ce que le mot "future" veut dire "enceinte" quand on l'attache au mot "mère / maman"


Non. Il le semble que cela vous a déjà été dit.

"Future" quand on l'accolle à mère veut dire "en devenir" ("prochaine" si vous préférez). Une "mère en devenir" en une femme enceinte. Ce n'est pas une mère enceinte.



Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas _futur_ qui veut dire _enceinte_ ; c'est _future maman_.  En effet, une femme enceinte deviendra maman après avoir accouché. C'est donc une future maman.


----------



## SergueiL

Une femme est enceinte, dans quelques mois elle aura un enfant : tant que l’enfant n’est pas né c’est *une future mère* et après l’accouchement ce sera simplement *une mère*.

Autre exemple : mon futur gendre. Un homme est fiancé avec ma fille, en attendant qu’ils se marient c’est *mon futur gendre*. Après le mariage ce sera *mon gendre*. Et s’ils divorcent, ce sera *mon ex-gendre*.


----------



## nicduf

future maman = femme enceinte > une autre possibilité : une femme enceinte vierge.


----------



## buketturk

mlotpot said:


> Ce n'est pas une mère enceinte


Alors, dans le dictionnaire de Word Reference il y a un faute, dans le première message j'avais cité la définition de ce mot. En fait, c'était ça le problème car ce dictionnaire dit directement "enceinte" en turc pour la définition.



SergueiL said:


> c’est *une future mère*


Ouais, je dis exactement la même chose. Futur ici montre en fait le temps comme "prochain", "qui va devenir", n'est-ce pas?



nicduf said:


> future maman = femme enceinte > une autre possibilité : une femme enceinte vierge


L'expression exacte c'est "future mère-vierge"


----------



## Locape

buketturk said:


> Alors, dans le dictionnaire de Word Reference il y a un faute, dans le première message j'avais cité la définition de ce mot. En fait, c'était ça le problème car ce dictionnaire dit directement "enceinte" en turc pour la définition.


Non, il n'y a pas de faute. 'Femme enceinte' n'est pas la même chose que 'mère enceinte', comme déjà dit au message #17, elle n'a pas eu d'autres enfants avant celui-là.
'Prochaine mère' convient très bien, cela correspond bien à 'future mère', l'auteur a utilisé un nom (mère) avec deux adjectifs (prochain/futur + vierge).


----------



## buketturk

Ça s'écrit directement "futur (maman, papa) = enceinte". C'est ça la faute dont je parlais.

Et ouais, j'avais dit ça au message #32 ("Et c'était exactement pourquoi je voulais dire vierge mère _du futur_.") Alors ça convient vraiment le mot prochaine (comme _futur_ seul) = prochain mère + mère vierge = mère-vierge du futur. C'étais ça que je voulais dire.

Merci...


----------



## mlotpot

En haut de la page que vous mentionnez dans votre premier post, il est écrit 



> Veuillez noter qu'il s'agit d'un dictionnaire virtuel, créé en combinant le dictionnaire Anglais=>Français et le dictionnaire Anglais=>Turc. Il se peut que la qualité des résultats ne soit pas aussi bonne que dans les autres dictionnaires WordReference.


Le passage auquel vous faites référence est effectivement, pour le moins, ambigu. Je ne sais pas si il y a moyen d'apporter une correction à un dictionnaire virtuel. Pour vos travaux professionnels je vous engage, si vous le pouvez, à vous appuyer sur un dictionnaire réel, par exemple français-anglais.


----------



## buketturk

Ouais, malheureusement... J'utilise en fait parfois le dictionnaire de Word Reference mais aussi dict.com, linternaute, Larousse, Robert et Tureng (turc > anglais, anglais > turc) en même temps. Parfois, il peut être nécessaire de faire des recherches sur 4 dictionnaires ou plus à la fois... Parfois, les locuteurs natifs de cette langue peuvent expliquer ce que les dictionnaires ne peuvent pas expliquer complètement. Cela arrive aussi.

Merci pour votre recommandation.


----------



## Locape

buketturk said:


> ("Et c'était exactement pourquoi je voulais dire vierge mère _du futur_.") Alors ça convient vraiment le mot prochaine (comme _futur_ seul) = prochain *mère *+ *mère *vierge = mère-vierge du futur. C'étais ça que je voulais dire.


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux répéter 2 fois le mot 'mère', il s'agit de 'prochaine mère + vierge', c'est tout ! Inutile de compliquer les choses. 'Vierge du futur' ne veut rien dire, elle ne sera pas vierge dans le futur ! 'Futur' dans le sens 'avenir' ne convient pas pour moi, car ça peut être un avenir lointain. En revanche 'futur' dans le sens 'prochain' convient bien. En reprenant un de tes exemples, 'futur président' comme 'prochain président'.


----------



## buketturk

C'est toi qui a dit ça : "l'auteur a utilisé un nom (mère) avec *deux* adjectifs (*prochain*/*futur* + vierge)." C'est extension en maths. Et ça fait : prochain *mère *+ *mère *vierge = *mère-vierge du futur*.


Locape said:


> prochaine mère + vierge


Quelle est la différence entre ça et "*mère-vierge du futur*" ça (ou bien prochain mère-vierge) ? On sait bien qu'elle va devenir mère après 9 mois. Et j'ai choisi un mot qui convient ça en ma langue.

La question était de savoir si le mot "futur" signifiait "enceinte" ou "prochain". Il s'est avéré que cela signifiait "prochain". Le sujet est en fait clos.


----------



## Locape

buketturk said:


> C'est toi qui a dit ça : "l'auteur a utilisé un nom (mère) avec *deux* adjectifs (*prochain*/*futur* + vierge)." C'est extension en maths. Et ça fait : prochain *mère *+ *mère *vierge = *mère-vierge du futur*.


Mais deux adjectifs ne veut pas dire deux noms ! Il y a un seul nom (mère) plus deux adjectifs (future + vierge). Personne ne parle de 'mère vierge', je ne sais pas en quelle langue le dire, c'est (pour la 3e fois) 'prochaine mère + vierge', le mot 'mère' va avec 'futur/prochain'.
Donc non, il n'y a pas de 'mère-vierge du futur', le mot 'futur' va avec 'mère', pas 'vierge'. Dire 'vierge du futur' donne l'impression que le mot 'futur' est accolé à 'vierge' et qu'elle sera vierge dans le futur. On dirait quelqu'un qui est déjà une mère (ce qui n'est pas le cas) et qui redeviendra vierge dans le futur, ce qui est pour le moins étrange !
Bon, si tu traduis par 'prochain' (ou plutôt 'prochaine' au féminin), il n'y a pas de problème !


----------



## buketturk

Ouf !.. :/ Je connais la différence entre l'adjectif et le nom, ne t'inquiète pas. C'était juste pour expliquer : prochain *mère *+ *mère *vierge = mère-vierge du futur. Et en disant cela, je veux dire : mère-vierge (du futur) C'est pas vierge du futur, mais (mère + vierge) du futur. C'est une femme (enceinte) vierge qui deviendra mère : Alors c'est une (mère-vierge) du futur (ou prochaine si tu veux.) On dit la même chose en faite.

Et oui, j'ai traduit par un mot qui convient au mot prochain.


----------

